# cant remember song name



## tubamage17 (Dec 21, 2009)

so, i sang this song in elementary school chorus, and just recently saw some of the lyrics and i cant remember what the piece was called.


the part i remember is:
I believe in the sun, even when it is not shining, and i believe in God, even when he is silent..


or something like that.

any help?


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

The lyrics are based on fragments of Jewish text found on a cellar wall in Cologne, Germany during the Holocaust in World War II, it is believed to have been scrawled by a child hiding from the Nazis. The year was 1943.


----------

